

Picture-to-Identity linking through social network accounts [pdf] - chiachun
http://pralab.diee.unica.it/sites/default/files/Satta_VISAPP2014_0.pdf

======
throwwit
"Usage of Sensor Pattern Noise for Picture-to-Identity linking" is a more
accurate title.

~~~
chiachun
Thanks. I just tried to put it in less than 80 characters. Your suggestion is
more accurate, but I could not change it now.

